# JBL AquaBasis



## tombsc (Nov 24, 2003)

Thats good stuff. Just wait until your plants roots sniff it out, they grow like crazy !!! 
Doesn't affect when you will need to add liquid ferts though. The aquabasis will provide nutrients to your rooted plants only. Stem plants and Java Ferns need their nutrients in the water column. 
If you have hard water like me, you won't need to use any liquid ferts as there are enough macro and micro nutrients in the tap water.


----------



## GraemeK (Apr 8, 2004)

My tap water is mega hard! 

I do add feed to my larger tank but thats fed by pressurized CO2, 60watts of light. 

If this aquanasis does a good job in making my cyrpts grow then i'll strip down the main tank one afternoon and fill that up with aquabasis too!!


----------



## tombsc (Nov 24, 2003)

I would try without the ferts, my setup is similar to yours - just less than 2WPG with pressurised CO2, Aquabasis and hard water. All of my plants grow really well and I'm trimming, chopping and throwing away tonnes of plants each week. I have some JBL Pro Flora and have tried it a couple of times to see what would happen, but it's made no difference. I'm sure if there was more light, then I would need to add more ferts but at this light level they do exceptionally well with just the traces in the tap water.
Saves you money too !!


----------



## GraemeK (Apr 8, 2004)

well i went all out tonight and bought anothr two bags of aqua basis and added it to my main tank. took me ages to strip the tank down and fill it up etc.

hopefully now my crypts will go mad! we'll see.

another quick question...

i'll be keeping my lights on for 10 hours and my CO2 at about 25ppm. I'll also be adding NO3 every few days to keep it around 5ppm and adding flourish twice a week for the macro nutrients.

what about iron? i have liquid iron in a bottle. should i dose this twice a week with the macro's or only add iron when the plants look as though they need it?


----------



## GraemeK (Apr 8, 2004)

Just a quickie here...

this compost like substrate is supposed to absorb nutrients and release them when needed does this mean it should last for a long time or do these substrates have a life span? I'm dosing ferts twice a week at half dose, just wondered!

thanks


----------



## GraemeK (Apr 8, 2004)

anyone.............?


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

Sorry I for one have no experience with that substrate. Could you describe it a little more for us 'blokes 'cross the pond.' Conjecture would be forthcoming then. :wink:


----------



## GraemeK (Apr 8, 2004)

i see!

ok then. Its very much like a sandy compost like texture which i believe is clay based. its very fine and has a browny colour to it. When i felt it it felt like a mixture of sand,soil and clay. I know it says it retains nutrients and releases them as needed. I think it would be easy for roots to work through. you have to cover it with gravel which i did.

being a soil like texture and the fact that they say it will absorb nutrients i'm guessing this means it will last a while... but i'm not sure.


HERE IS WHAT THEY SAY ABOUT IT:
*Contains all essential nutrients such as iron, minerals and trace elements.
The clay particles act as a nutrient store, binding excess nutrients and releasing as required.

Does not require mixing with gravel.
Does not contain nitrates and phosphates which promote the growth of algae.

JBL Aquabasis plus plus contains the full range of vital nutrients as well as iron and trace elements which aquarium plants need for healthy and strong growth. These nutrients are provided in depot form and are fully accessible and available to the root of the plants. JBL AquaBasis plus promotes rapid rooting and results in healthy and strong root development.
Use
The contents of the bag are sufficient for setting up a 100 litre aquarium (approx. 80 x 35 x 40 cm). Use more for larger aquariums. Spread AquaBasis plus in an even layer of about 2 cm thickness at the bottom of the aquarium (contents sufficient for approx. 100 l). Place a 4 cm layer of washed gravel with a grain size of 2-3 cm on top. Do not use any larger sized gravel! When filling the tank with water use a flat plate, a panel of glass or another flat object held under the water jet to prevent the gravel from chuming up and clouding the water. The aquarium can now be stocked with plants.
JBL Tip

Our recommendation as ideal supplement for AquaBasis plus and for specially healthy and lush growth of your plants

* Add JBL Ferropol or Ferrotabs at regular intervals to your aquarium water to supply your plants with iron and trace elements through the leaves.
* Fertilise the plants with CO2 and adjust pH around the ideal value of 7 with the JBL PROFLORA CO2 System*


----------

